
One virtual step for man, one real leap for mankind - nreece
http://www.physorg.com/news127137136.html
======
noonespecial
The test video is not very impressive. It is never shown stopping, slowing
down, or reversing. It is a _huge_ machine and looks to just have too much
inertia for the kinds of vr games one might like to play on it. A leisurely
stroll would be pushing it.

Sadly, I must wait longer still for my holo-suite.

